# RAM Amps



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

Are Ram Amps built by Garnett ?
i have a chance to get one for around $400 . is this too much ?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, I belive RAM were one of Garnet's "stencil' amps. Is $400 too much? That totally depends on the amp and your needs/desires.

TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

In answer to the OP's 2 questions: Yes and yes. 400 is far too much for a Ram, those I've seen are low watt and very simple. I had a little 2 x 6" cab with a small amp from Ram at one time. Amp was not worth fixing. It used 2 strange little power tubes that sounded vaguely el84ish. I still use the cab.


here's a shot of my old ram amp.

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk123/mrmatt1972/RAMguts.jpg

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk123/mrmatt1972/bothamps.jpg


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*Ram*

its got silver tolex & what looks like 2&12 speakers


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mred said:


> its got silver tolex & what looks like 2&12 speakers


Some of the stencil amps were identical to Garnet's main models. Others, like the one pictured above, were much cheaper and have no Garnet labeled counterpart (the one pictured is a transformerless amp).

See if you can get a model number, or at least the tube line up.

TG


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen some RAM amps that look like they were based on the Pro series and some that looked alot like Rebels as well. Some of the RAM models look alot like the MANN amps too.


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*model*

the model is r3345 r
the serial number is s 344


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*model*

the model number is r 45 r


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

What tubes are in the amp?


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

i think theres two 6l6 tubes


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*pics*

<a href="http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/nadorozny2001/?action=view&current=mred003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/nadorozny2001/mred003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*pics*

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/nadorozny2001/?action=view&current=mred003.jpg


----------



## mred (Aug 24, 2008)

*pics*

http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/nadorozny2001/?action=view&current=mred011.jpg


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this particular model, but it is probably a great amp (once you swap the speakers out).

TG


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks to me like it could be modeled after the Rebel II series.


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

mred said:


> i think theres two 6l6 tubes



No not 6L6 , look EL 84


----------

